# Rare opportunity on the "Legendary" Manta Ray



## oskisan (Dec 1, 2017)

As stated in the posting: "This is a rare opportunity to get a legendary Schwinn Manta Ray Bicycle"...   Actually, I am not even sure what I am looking at here. Is this a speedster frame (is the speedster frame = manta frame)? I dont believe I have ever seen a blue manta ray. Did this guy wrap the sissy bars, seatpost, and frame with handlebar tape?






 


https://lancaster.craigslist.org/bik/d/manta-ray-schwinn-1971-muscle/6315260714.html


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 1, 2017)

Looks like a real turd-cycle to me


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 1, 2017)

There was a true and complete manta ray in eastern PA a few weeks ago that sold for chump change....I was too late. Woulda flipped it, but whoever got it, got a hell of a deal


----------



## Krakatoa (Dec 1, 2017)

This guy has been drinking too much musclebike kool aid!


----------



## zephyrblau (Dec 2, 2017)

the seller is a "legend" in his own mind


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 2, 2017)

The electrical tape must have cost 2 bucks alone.


----------



## tanksalot (Dec 6, 2017)

I think that Bike is /was green and is wrapped in blue handle bar tape ? As to what that Bike  is I have no idea?


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 6, 2017)

Looks like the original color was Silver Mist and the guard and fork have been replaced with Campus Green parts. That is blue, green and red handlebar tape. I love the matching grips. Very nice example of a Marti Gras Ray. 

https://lancaster.craigslist.org/bik/d/schwinn-1971-manta-ray-muscle/6362422533.html


----------

